# Amazing Shot by Natalie Gulbis



## tomkatlin (Apr 28, 2007)

Here's an amazing shot by LPGA Champ Natalie Gulbis zoobat.com » Blog Archive » Women Can’t Golf…. I have enough trouble getting it on the green let alone the stands!


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

What is amazing is that people think she actually hit the guy! Notice there is no close up of the ball landing on the guy laying in the stands? Hmmmmmmmmmm
She is good, but.............


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

tomkatlin said:


> Here's an amazing shot by LPGA Champ Natalie Gulbis


For the record you still have to WIN to be a champ.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Doby45 said:


> For the record you still have to WIN to be a champ.



True enough. However I have seen her in person, trust me she is a WINNER


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

That was a hell of a good shot, but on the other hand, it was incredibly stupid and dangerous that she would even consider trying it. What if she had hit him in the head and really injured the guy?


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

C'mon boys, it is a joke. Did you actually see the ball hit the guy?


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

Golfbum said:


> True enough. However I have seen her in person, trust me she is a WINNER


I 2nd the motion. She is a winner, inside the Fairway and outside the real world. Defenitely a hot babe who will eventuality win a tournament.

The video shows that she isn't just a hot babe, hut has trajectory control...just be patient with her. 

who knows next year might be her break out party.


----------



## Doby45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Butz said:


> The video shows that she isn't just a hot babe, hut has trajectory control...just be patient with her.


The video shows nothing, it is a joke.


----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

Doby45 said:


> The video shows nothing, it is a joke.


That is exactly what I have been saying. At no point do you actually see the ball hit the guy laying in the grandstands.

Sure the idea is fine, and it does get the point across. There is no denying that Nats is hot!


----------



## tomkatlin (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep she will win a lot in the coming days


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I've looked around the internet and checked snopes.com to see if I could find out whether this was a real shot or something staged, but I haven't been able to find anything yet. I wonder if her official website says something? Gee... sitting here at work looking at pictures of Natalie... tough job, huh?


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

I can clearly see the ball either hitting the guy in the knee, or hitting the bleachers next to his knee. It shows up pretty well on my screen. Maybe adjust the brightness on your screens?


----------



## tomkatlin (Apr 28, 2007)

Golfbum said:


> C'mon boys, it is a joke. Did you actually see the ball hit the guy?


O Yeah - i was there when she was hitting that shot & i did have a real close up when that ball hit him.



Golfbum said:


> What is amazing is that people think she actually hit the guy! Notice there is no close up of the ball landing on the guy laying in the stands? Hmmmmmmmmmm
> She is good, but.............


yeah i think it is a real short


----------



## tomkatlin (Apr 28, 2007)

any idea if it is used for any advertising purpose.



Golfbum said:


> That is exactly what I have been saying. At no point do you actually see the ball hit the guy laying in the grandstands.
> 
> Sure the idea is fine, and it does get the point across. There is no denying that Nats is hot!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Just last night I caught her show on the Golf Channel. They showed her hitting the shot and you could clearly see a ball landing on the guy's knees. Whether it was the ball she hit or whether it was something dropped or thrown for the sake of the show... who knows... ???


----------



## tomkatlin (Apr 28, 2007)

It actually does - you haven't seen it properly



Golfbum said:


> That is exactly what I have been saying. At no point do you actually see the ball hit the guy laying in the grandstands.
> 
> Sure the idea is fine, and it does get the point across. There is no denying that Nats is hot!


----------

